# Yoder Y480 Pellet Smoker



## Revelation (Sep 19, 2012)

For sale:
Yoder Y480 pellet smoker. I have had it for about a year. Excellent condition.
Only reason selling is I am going to a bigger pit .These sell new for $ 2,100 but you can’t find one until 2022 and that’s if you already have it on order !!!
Asking $1,500

Located Pearland
Text: 281-924-5-one-7-2
No trades


----------

